# Quarry report



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

It has been awhile since Joe (my next door neighbor) and I have had a chance to drown a plastic bait or two. The power was interrupted from the garage barn down to the dock so we had no way of charging the trolling motor batteries (no outboards allowed). Well they finally found the problem and had repaired Monday, so Wednesday we hit the quarry for a couple of hours. The bite was slow but we managed to pull a few (all released). I can't believe how many bream hit the crank baits, as large as they (the baits) were. Used mostly 6" worm in the June Bug color.










Largest of 5 for me...not including a bream or two on a shad rap.










Joe's largest of 3 bass, and :banghead three bream.










Wonder what the bream thought he was going to do with his catch???:banghead..damn Shad Rap is about 30% of the size (length) of the bream.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like you guys had a good day, I've had good luck with shad raps myself.(gold color) Thanx for the pics.


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

Looks like a good time was had


----------



## CAJUN (Oct 2, 2007)

Looked like a good day for good friends. What kind of boat are you guys using?

Thanks for report and pictures.


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

Ron,

Is the quarry a secret spot or something you can share. 

JP


----------



## taosx (Sep 27, 2007)

Pretty Cool.



Mark


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *jpaul (10/30/2008)*Ron,
> 
> Is the quarry a secret spot or something you can share.
> 
> JP


Not a secret spot by any means. The only problem is that it belongs to a mining company, and my next door neighbor is an employee, and I'm an invited guest. I do 95% of the work maintaining the boats andhe isworking on getting me permission to go through the locked gate anytime I want.























> *CAJUN (10/26/2008)*Looked like a good day for good friends. What kind of boat are you guys using? Thanks for report and pictures.


I don't know what kind (brand name) of boat it is. I'll look better next time and snap a few better pictures. I really like fishing out of it, the deck is totally flat, no outboard just a trolling motor. A GREAT lake/flats boat.


----------

